# What 9mm should I buy for my adult son?



## DenOhio

I am buying a 9mm pistol for my adult son for Christmas what is an affordable gun for him? I have a Kimber and a Springfield Armory but I can't afford those for him. He will use it little so keep that in mind. It's a gift so it has to be brand new in the box! Any recommendations? Remembering I'm retired on fixed (sucks) income.


----------



## tm1669

The Smith & Wesson's SD9VE is a solid gun. Trigger can take some getting used to but as far as a reliable hi cap 9mm for less than 300 bucks its hard to beat. Mags are plentiful and pretty cheap also.


----------



## DenOhio

tm1669 said:


> The Smith & Wesson's SD9VE is a solid gun. Trigger can take some getting used to but as far as a reliable hi cap 9mm for less than 300 bucks its hard to beat. Mags are plentiful and pretty cheap also.


Thank you! I'm going next week. That's a great price.


----------



## bobk

I would add make sure it's a pistol you like as well just in case he doesn't like it. It can be tough trying to return a pistol. Another option may be a gift card to a shop with a shooting range. Let him try a few in the price range of the gift card and let him decide what he likes best.


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Glock 19 Gen 3 or 4. You can find loads of them and parts with ease. They're proven reliable and can accept Glock 17 and Glock 18 magazines also.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

For some reason handguns arent as interesting to me, but i always liked how the tangfolio cz clones looked. But i dont have much experience with them or handguns in general so i cant say for sure. They come in a full size, or compact, and have several calibers, and come with polymer frame of steel frame. Id like a 10mm or .45 acp full size steel frame for myself.

What will he do with it mostly? If your budget is reaaally tight, you could get cheap and go with a hi-point. From what i can tell, hi point isnt so bad if i can get past the heavy weight and inexpensive design.


----------



## Gottagofishn

+1 on the Glock. Takes a lickin and keeps on tickin...


----------



## T-180

I love the idea of heading to a range & letting him decide. After all, it will be his gun. If you do go buy, I really like the Ruger SR9 (my son selected this one when we went to the range) and the aforementioned S&W for the price. A friend picked up a Taurus (can't remember model) that I shot very well & it was under $300.


----------



## fastwater

I too like the idea of a range trip or shopping with him and ultimately letting him choose what he likes. There's a lot of affordable selection in the way of 9mm out there(S&W, Ruger, Glock, Beretta etc) and it really depends on what he's gonna do with it as to what format to choose from. 
Will it just be used as a house gun or just a pistol he keeps in a safe and shoots now and again? Will he ever want to carry it? Does he prefer a safety? Is capacity important? etc.
All things to consider that is almost always best left up to the ultimate owner.

Here's another line of thought to consider being you are retired and on a budget. If it's possible to give up one of your pistols, you may even considering giving him one of yours. 
My dad gifted me a few firearms that belonged to him that mean more to me than anything he could have went out and bought me. Just the fact that he had owned, shot or carried them makes them extra special to me.


----------



## DenOhio

Flannel_Carp said:


> Glock 19 Gen 3 or 4. You can find loads of them and parts with ease. They're proven reliable and can accept Glock 17 and Glock 18 magazines also.


Any idea of cost?


----------



## DenOhio

Gottagofishn said:


> +1 on the Glock. Takes a lickin and keeps on tickin...


TY I'll check it. Any idea of price?


----------



## DenOhio

bobk said:


> I would add make sure it's a pistol you like as well just in case he doesn't like it. It can be tough trying to return a pistol. Another option may be a gift card to a shop with a shooting range. Let him try a few in the price range of the gift card and let him decide what he likes best.


You know I love gift card idea but wanted to be about $400 or under but wondering if I can get one for that.


----------



## DenOhio

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> For some reason handguns arent as interesting to me, but i always liked how the tangfolio cz clones looked. But i dont have much experience with them or handguns in general so i cant say for sure. They come in a full size, or compact, and have several calibers, and come with polymer frame of steel frame. Id like a 10mm or .45 acp full size steel frame for myself.
> 
> What will he do with it mostly? If your budget is reaaally tight, you could get cheap and go with a hi-point. From what i can tell, hi point isnt so bad if i can get past the heavy weight and inexpensive design.


I bought him a high point .45 once and he hated it lol. He said it looked like something made in Russia. I still have and shoot it and performs perfectly. But it is heavy for sure. I'll check the clones Ty


----------



## DenOhio

fastwater said:


> I too like the idea of a range trip or shopping with him and ultimately letting him choose what he likes. There's a lot of affordable selection in the way of 9mm out there(S&W, Ruger, Glock, Beretta etc) and it really depends on what he's gonna do with it as to what format to choose from.
> Will it just be used as a house gun or just a pistol he keeps in a safe and shoots now and again? Will he ever want to carry it? Does he prefer a safety? Is capacity important? etc.
> All things to consider that is almost always best left up to the ultimate owner.
> 
> Here's another line of thought to consider being you are retired and on a budget. If it's possible to give up one of your pistols, you may even considering giving him one of yours.
> My dad gifted me a few firearms that belonged to him that mean more to me than anything he could have went out and bought me. Just the fact that he had owned, shot or carried them makes them extra special to me.


I'm assuming he will get a conceal carry but not positive. Didn't know guns come without safety's ugh. I shoot sometimes but knowledge is nothing like folks on here have. I'm reading it all trust me. Not sure about most of the questions you asked me. Thank you very much.


----------



## DenOhio

fastwater said:


> I too like the idea of a range trip or shopping with him and ultimately letting him choose what he likes. There's a lot of affordable selection in the way of 9mm out there(S&W, Ruger, Glock, Beretta etc) and it really depends on what he's gonna do with it as to what format to choose from.
> Will it just be used as a house gun or just a pistol he keeps in a safe and shoots now and again? Will he ever want to carry it? Does he prefer a safety? Is capacity important? etc.
> All things to consider that is almost always best left up to the ultimate owner.
> 
> Here's another line of thought to consider being you are retired and on a budget. If it's possible to give up one of your pistols, you may even considering giving him one of yours.
> My dad gifted me a few firearms that belonged to him that mean more to me than anything he could have went out and bought me. Just the fact that he had owned, shot or carried them makes them extra special to me.


You know, thank you for sharing that. I love my two 9mms but I love him more. I will consider that as well. He will end up with all my stuff at some point. I only have the two 9s and they are both really different. I actually target shoot with my Kimber and carry the Springfield. I'd have to give that some thought. He loves my Kimber but I can't afford one for him. Plus we have to keep the price even with the kids, a wife thing she insist is kept even.


----------



## bobk

Den, it should be pretty easy for him to find a pistol for 400.00. Of course the option is there for your son to add a little cash to the deal if he finds a pistol he likes that is more. Pistols are like shoes in my opinion you need to try them on.


----------



## tm1669

Dealer price on a new Glock 19 is 440 so getting a new one for under 400 isnt happening. A real good deal on a new Glock would be 500+.
There are some very nice deals on police trade in Glocks that can be found if your willing to go the used route and do some leg work. Some are in remarkably good condition. A shop in Willoughby had them for 350 a while ago. Glocks are legendary for their longevity and reliability so used is a pretty safe way to go. 
Not bashing anyone's stuff but I have seen far more Taurus handguns break or malfunction than any other major brand. They do have great warranties though. 
Fin Fur Feather just had a flyer with SD9VE's at $289.00. 
Your not going to beat that level of quality/reliability at that price in my opinion.


----------



## laynhardwood

The M&P Shield is a perfect carry gun in that price range. I see them on Palmetto State Armory website for 349.00 today. Some days they are 329.00 with free shipping so it is worth keeping and eye on.


----------



## tm1669

Just looking through the flyer the Ruger 9E is at 279 as well..
lots of good options


----------



## DenOhio

bobk said:


> Den, it should be pretty easy for him to find a pistol for 400.00. Of course the option is there for your son to add a little cash to the deal if he finds a pistol he likes that is more. Pistols are like shoes in my opinion you need to try them on.


Interesting point! TY


----------



## DenOhio

tm1669 said:


> Just looking through the flyer the Ruger 9E is at 279 as well..
> lots of good options


I'll look Ty


----------



## BassBlaster

Springfield XD or S&W M&P would be my top choices in that price range. I used to own a Taurus PT111 that was a decent little gun. Its well below your price. The Ruger LC9 can be had in that range as well and gets rave reviews.


----------



## DenOhio

BassBlaster said:


> Springfield XD or S&W M&P would be my top choices in that price range. I used to own a Taurus PT111 that was a decent little gun. Its well below your price. The Ruger LC9 can be had in that range as well and gets rave reviews.


Thank you I'll check them out. You all know much better than me. I love my Springfield but it was very pricy at least for me. I'll check on the XD pricing. Not familiar with Rugers at all. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Popspastime

If I were looking for a 9..., it would be in the Springer Range Officer 1911. Best bang for the buck. 
No Plasteek for me.


----------



## DenOhio

Popspastime said:


> If I were looking for a 9..., it would be in the Springer Range Officer 1911. Best bang for the buck.
> No Plasteek for me.


Thanks buddy I'll look at those too if in my price range. But that sounds a bit pricy!


----------



## teamdonk

Buy a glock nothing better I've had two and won't carry anything but FYI hi points are awesome boat anchors


----------



## BassBlaster

teamdonk said:


> Buy a glock nothing better I've had two and won't carry anything but FYI hi points are awesome boat anchors


XD's have been put through the same torture tests as Glock. In fact, many of the tests were more strenuous than the Glock torture tests. They went bang every time and with every kind of ammo. My XD eats everything I throw at it and begs for more so the notion that there is "nothing better" is merely opinion and you know what they say about those. Heres mine. Glock has a weird grip angle that makes shooting for any length of time with consistent results, difficult. Heres another. Allthough I would never depend on a HiPoint to protect mine or my families lives, when feed the ammo it likes, its reliability will rival the most expensive brands and its accuracy is better than most including Glock and Springfield.


----------



## Slikster

A couple smaller, affordable guns to consider if he's going to carry would be the SCCY CPX 1, or a Bersa Thunder. 

They can both be had in the $250-$350 range and come with external safety.


----------



## Drm50

For the money you can't go wrong with a S&W or Ruger. Don't get sucked into off brands, a lot of them preform
well when new. Most are not to durable and prone to breakage with low round count. The S&W Shield is very
popular and functional 9mm. I have never bought a new Glock, have had several used, they are top shelf but
I'm not up on pricing.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

DenOhio said:


> Thanks buddy I'll look at those too if in my price range. But that sounds a bit pricy!


Glock 43 ....449.00


----------



## Minnowhead

Ruger makes an affordable 9mm


----------



## CFIden

The Taurus PT111 G2 is a great gun for the money in my opinion. I bought one for 199.00. after I shot it I sold a Glock 19 and a Kahr CM9 for 750.00 and bought two more PT111G2's for under 450.00. They come with two 12 round magazines and I have had zero problems with them. I have one on my hip right now. it is now my EDC gun. I did just buy a SIG P290RS for 475.00 with nigh sights and one 6 round and one 8 round mag. I haven't shot it enough for ECD carry yet but I think I like the 12 rnd. capacity of the Taurus better than the 6 or 8 of the SIG so far.


----------



## Subs

Try a CZ P-07 Duty. I bought one NIB at a local gun store a few years ago for 399. Sold it to a friend when he was having a hard time finding something and wished I never had.


----------



## Dovans

Be different and buy him a Revolver. Nice 38.


----------



## teamdonk

Glock


----------



## SB2

I own several 9mm, Springfield XDS, Sig p290 and a bersa thunder. All are 9mm, and all are great guns and very reliable. 

The bersa is my wifes, the reason she likes it so much is because it is very soft shooting with less recoil then the other 2. 

My favorite is the xds but I carry the sig, just because the sig is a little smaller and easier to carry. 

But the only gun in this group that you can get new for under $400 is the bersa, hope this helps


----------



## DenOhio

teamdonk said:


> Buy a glock nothing better I've had two and won't carry anything but FYI hi points are awesome boat anchors


Lol thanks for your input


----------



## DenOhio

Dovans said:


> Be different and buy him a Revolver. Nice 38.


I actually wouldn't mind one but he wants the autos


----------



## DenOhio

SB2 said:


> I own several 9mm, Springfield XDS, Sig p290 and a bersa thunder. All are 9mm, and all are great guns and very reliable.
> 
> The bersa is my wifes, the reason she likes it so much is because it is very soft shooting with less recoil then the other 2.
> 
> My favorite is the xds but I carry the sig, just because the sig is a little smaller and easier to carry.
> 
> But the only gun in this group that you can get new for under $400 is the bersa, hope this helps


I'll check on the Bersa not at all familiar thanks!


----------



## DenOhio

Subs said:


> Try a CZ P-07 Duty. I bought one NIB at a local gun store a few years ago for 399. Sold it to a friend when he was having a hard time finding something and wished I never had.


Okay thanks I'll look price is right! Never saw one before but I'll check em out.


----------



## DenOhio

CFIden said:


> The Taurus PT111 G2 is a great gun for the money in my opinion. I bought one for 199.00. after I shot it I sold a Glock 19 and a Kahr CM9 for 750.00 and bought two more PT111G2's for under 450.00. They come with two 12 round magazines and I have had zero problems with them. I have one on my hip right now. it is now my EDC gun. I did just buy a SIG P290RS for 475.00 with nigh sights and one 6 round and one 8 round mag. I haven't shot it enough for ECD carry yet but I think I like the 12 rnd. capacity of the Taurus better than the 6 or 8 of the SIG so far.


Thanks I've never seen Taurus guns but the price is awesome it would seem. I am positive he would love the sig you have as would I lol. Just outta my budget. He doesn't, at least right now, shoot a lot but still needs a decent gun. I wanna get him something good and fun to shoot. So it encourages him to do some shooting. Maybe with dad would be nice lol.


----------



## DenOhio

Minnowhead said:


> Ruger makes an affordable 9mm


I'm gonna look


----------



## DenOhio

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 223260
> 
> Glock 43 ....449.00


Pretty!


----------



## DenOhio

Slikster said:


> A couple smaller, affordable guns to consider if he's going to carry would be the SCCY CPX 1, or a Bersa Thunder.
> 
> They can both be had in the $250-$350 range and come with external safety.


Good prices


----------



## DenOhio

Drm50 said:


> For the money you can't go wrong with a S&W or Ruger. Don't get sucked into off brands, a lot of them preform
> well when new. Most are not to durable and prone to breakage with low round count. The S&W Shield is very
> popular and functional 9mm. I have never bought a new Glock, have had several used, they are top shelf but
> I'm not up on pricing.


I'm for sure checking on this shield! Couple folks have mentioned it now too.


----------



## DenOhio

BassBlaster said:


> XD's have been put through the same torture tests as Glock. In fact, many of the tests were more strenuous than the Glock torture tests. They went bang every time and with every kind of ammo. My XD eats everything I throw at it and begs for more so the notion that there is "nothing better" is merely opinion and you know what they say about those. Heres mine. Glock has a weird grip angle that makes shooting for any length of time with consistent results, difficult. Heres another. Allthough I would never depend on a HiPoint to protect mine or my families lives, when feed the ammo it likes, its reliability will rival the most expensive brands and its accuracy is better than most including Glock and Springfield.


Very interesting, I've learned so much on here. You guys all know so much more about hand guns. Long guns were always my gig. I have learned to shoot handguns (not all that great) and so enjoy it now. XDs are on my look list now too. The high point I have is heavy (.45) but the dang thing always shoots. Not sure how accurate as I'm far from an expert. Heck I miss with my Kimber lol. My neighbor is deadly with my Kimber and chuckles at me. I bought the high point for my son when he was young like 16. He didn't like it and couldn't afford to shoot it. Me either actually, so pricy to shoot it.


----------



## DenOhio

BassBlaster said:


> Springfield XD or S&W M&P would be my top choices in that price range. I used to own a Taurus PT111 that was a decent little gun. Its well below your price. The Ruger LC9 can be had in that range as well and gets rave reviews.


Thanks bunches


----------



## wildlife53

Wait until Black Friday. You will see plenty of good deals. Fin Feather Fur just had Shields on sale for $319.


----------



## Dovans

why does it have to be new. If my wife or son gave me a vintage firearm Id be happy happy


----------



## BassBlaster

Vance's has a ton of XD and M&P models on sale right now for $400. Everything from full size, to sub compacts. The Hebron store isn't that far from you.

http://www.vanceoutdoors.com/


----------



## Drm50

I just sold a M&P but was a 40cal, like new in case, for $300. Also a S&W Shield NIB 9mm for $250. There are
a lot of deals on these type of guns, market is glutted with them. Best bet go to LGSs around your area, they
may be willing to cut you a deal to make a sale. Never pay tag price, like a pilgrim.


----------



## DenOhio

Dovans said:


> why does it have to be new. If my wife or son gave me a vintage firearm Id be happy happy


I hear you me too but I've got this wife that kinda sets the Christmas rules. I'm not taking that on lol.


----------



## DenOhio

Drm50 said:


> View attachment 223300
> View attachment 223299
> I just sold a M&P but was a 40cal, like new in case, for $300. Also a S&W Shield NIB 9mm for $250. There are
> a lot of deals on these type of guns, market is glutted with them. Best bet go to LGSs around your area, they
> may be willing to cut you a deal to make a sale. Never pay tag price, like a pilgrim.


Wow nice!


----------



## E-Man

DenOhio said:


> I am buying a 9mm pistol for my adult son for Christmas what is an affordable gun for him? I have a Kimber and a Springfield Armory but I can't afford those for him. He will use it little so keep that in mind. It's a gift so it has to be brand new in the box! Any recommendations? Remembering I'm retired on fixed (sucks) income.


Kahr CW9 lists at 449.00. Should be able to find one at a gun shop for around 360.00ish. Good luck.
Budsgunshop.com Check them out. Great Prices, Order online ship to your FFl gun shop.


----------



## BassBlaster

I agree Buds is awesome! Typically have the best prices. Just factor in transfer fees when considering.


----------



## zero410

I have a Ruger sr9c and love it my son has the Smith and Wesson sd9ve with an upgraded trigger.they both function great.i never liked the feel or the sight picture of the glocks but that's just me.


----------



## DenOhio

BassBlaster said:


> I agree Buds is awesome! Typically have the best prices. Just factor in transfer fees when considering.


Oh, shucks, I've never done that either!!!! There's more to all this thank I thought. I called a shop to get a price today and they told me it could take at least a week to get approved! Really? Good God.


----------



## Dovans

week? Dont they have Telephones in your area? Takes less than 15 min.


----------



## DenOhio

zero410 said:


> I have a Ruger sr9c and love it my son has the Smith and Wesson sd9ve with an upgraded trigger.they both function great.i never liked the feel or the sight picture of the glocks but that's just me.


Than


Dovans said:


> week? Dont they have Telephones in your area? Takes less than 15 min.


Honest I don't make this stuff up. They said it's (whatever it's is?)!is way behind. and could take a week maybe more. I don't want say who but a big outdoor store. Don't wanna bad mouth any place but wow. It's not like I am a terrorist. Last time I bought a hand gun they called and I took it home.


----------



## tm1669

Looks like you have plenty of gun suggestions and might be able to narrow down some options by considering what you think your son will mostly use the handgun for. 
A full size SD9 would not be a good choice for a conceal carry but will be easy at the range all day long. A shield is not the best choice for a full day at the range but will carry sooo much easier than a SD. 
If 1 gun to fit all your needs is the goal the Sig Sauer P250 modular fits the bill. You can switch out frame/barrel /slides at will between full size duty /compact frame and sub-compact set up. You could start out with just one frame set up and add the others as you or he see's fit. You use the same trigger group for all three frames and thats what is considered the actual firearm so your basically just buying parts at a much cheaper price than buying a whole new pistol to fit needs. I would think you could find the basic set up for right around 400.


----------



## DenOhio

tm1669 said:


> Looks like you have plenty of gun suggestions and might be able to narrow down some options by considering what you think your son will mostly use the handgun for.
> A full size SD9 would not be a good choice for a conceal carry but will be easy at the range all day long. A shield is not the best choice for a full day at the range but will carry sooo much easier than a SD.
> If 1 gun to fit all your needs is the goal the Sig Sauer P250 modular fits the bill. You can switch out frame/barrel /slides at will between full size duty /compact frame and sub-compact set up. You could start out with just one frame set up and add the others as you or he see's fit. You use the same trigger group for all three frames and thats what is considered the actual firearm so your basically just buying parts at a much cheaper price than buying a whole new pistol to fit needs. I would think you could find the basic set up for right around 400.


Gee that sounds good too. I'll for sure put it on the shopping look list. I have read some good things on the net about the Sigs. I have written down several and this will be on it. I have become so much better informed on this site. Everyone sharing their view points has been such a blessing and I am humbled. Lots of folks know hand guns so much better than me. Wife makes tough cause she is a stickler for spending the same on the kids. In that she has her Christmas club money ear marked for a certain amount for each kid I'm not rocking her boat. Been there, done that and nope, not going there again lol. I had no idea there are guns you can make those changes to. Again thank you very much!


----------



## boatnut

get him one of these. you won't be out a lot but they are a pretty decent "CZ clone"

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/prod...-automatic-9mm-43-barrel-161-rounds?a=1946853

or get the real deal at Bud's Gun shop-

https://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog..._id/84797/CZ-USA+91620+CZ+P-09+19+1+9mm+4.53"


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Ruel king is selling sccy for 249.99 and giving a 50 dollar gift card with it!!!. just there


----------



## Dovans

Brother, these are just a few found on the local list for selling guns... Should give you some idea

http://www.armslist.com/posts/5688218/columbus-ohio-handguns-for-sale--new--m---p--shield-9mm
http://www.armslist.com/posts/60984...r-sale--glock-43-with-holster--seen-50-rounds
http://www.armslist.com/posts/6097841/columbus-ohio-handguns-for-sale--bersa-bp9cc
http://www.armslist.com/posts/6096895/columbus-ohio-handguns-for-sale--ruger-p95-


----------



## DenOhio

boatnut said:


> get him one of these. you won't be out a lot but they are a pretty decent "CZ clone"
> 
> http://www.sportsmansguide.com/prod...-automatic-9mm-43-barrel-161-rounds?a=1946853
> 
> or get the real deal at Bud's Gun shop-
> 
> https://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/21_82/products_id/84797/CZ-USA+91620+CZ+P-09+19+1+9mm+4.53"


Thank you very much I will check em out.


----------



## DenOhio

Saugeye Tom said:


> Ruel king is selling sccy for 249.99 and giving a 50 dollar gift card with it!!!. just there


Really? Okay I'll look.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

DenOhio said:


> Really? Okay I'll look.


Through tomorrow


----------



## T-180

I was going to mention Rural King.. Sign up for RK Guns website & they have flash sales that are dirt cheap.


----------



## DenOhio

T-180 said:


> I was going to mention Rural King.. Sign up for RK Guns website & they have flash sales that are dirt cheap.


I'll do it! Thank you.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

T-180 said:


> I was going to mention Rural King.. Sign up for RK Guns website & they have flash sales that are dirt cheap.


You ain't kidding , I picked up a hk vp9 for 549.00. Every place else is at 700 to 750


----------



## MIGHTY

Like others have mentioned, I would take him out and let him decide what he likes best in the price range. Sounds like it's mostly going to be just for protection? Ive never been into the plastic fantastic guns but most of them are great, reliable firearms. This is going to be a tough choice hearing everyone throw their opinions out there. As far as pistols, I only own 1911's and revolvers. Of the guns mentioned so far I've shot a few glocks and the S&W shield. I wasn't crazy about the Glocks heavy trigger due to not having a safety (and I've been spoiled with the 1911 triggers) and like was also mentioned, the grip angle. I recently went to the range with a friend of mine who just bought his first gun which was the shield and he let me shoot it. I was actually pleasantly surprised at how comfortable it was in my hand and i was way more accurate with it than the glock. You really can't go wrong with either of them though. Good luck.


----------



## Dovans

What you should do is give your son one of your guns and tell him how its been passed down from generation to generation and now his turn has arrived. Then go out and buy yourself a new one..


----------



## DenOhio

MIGHTY said:


> Like others have mentioned, I would take him out and let him decide what he likes best in the price range. Sounds like it's mostly going to be just for protection? Ive never been into the plastic fantastic guns but most of them are great, reliable firearms. This is going to be a tough choice hearing everyone throw their opinions out there. As far as pistols, I only own 1911's and revolvers. Of the guns mentioned so far I've shot a few glocks and the S&W shield. I wasn't crazy about the Glocks heavy trigger due to not having a safety (and I've been spoiled with the 1911 triggers) and like was also mentioned, the grip angle. I recently went to the range with a friend of mine who just bought his first gun which was the shield and he let me shoot it. I was actually pleasantly surprised at how comfortable it was in my hand and i was way more accurate with it than the glock. You really can't go wrong with either of them though. Good luck.


Thank you very much. I'm going to look on Monday. I must admit these guns without traditional safety's make me a bit nervous. Guess I'm just old school. I know the have safety mechanisms but wow. Tigger pressure, back of the handle and such I've been reading about is not in my wheel house lol.


----------



## DenOhio

Dovans said:


> What you should do is give your son one of your guns and tell him how its been passed down from generation to generation and now his turn has arrived. Then go out and buy yourself a new one..


Now that's a great idea! Now that I've been looking on the net I've seen some I'd love to have. Guns are like cars if you start looking at them, gotta have one. I would gladly take that recommendation but I'm sure the wife would not buy in lol. You know the story if momma isn't happy. But I have to be honest I love a couple I've seen. The one I love the most has almost a $1K tag. I won't be getting it!


----------



## laynhardwood

DenOhio said:


> Now that's a great idea! Now that I've been looking on the net I've seen some I'd love to have. Guns are like cars if you start looking at them, gotta have one. I would gladly take that recommendation but I'm sure the wife would not buy in lol. You know the story if momma isn't happy. But I have to be honest I love a couple I've seen. The one I love the most has almost a $1K tag. I won't be getting it!


Which pistol do you love the most for around 1k


----------



## DenOhio

laynhardwood said:


> Which pistol do you love the most for around 1k


Kimber


----------



## DenOhio

DenOhio said:


> Kimber


Love the Crimson Carry but I won't be getting it lol.


----------



## laynhardwood

The Crimson Carry is a nice looking piece.


----------



## DenOhio

laynhardwood said:


> The Crimson Carry is a nice looking piece.


Yeah, I love that thing and when I showed it to the wife as to a potential Christmas gift for the ole' guy, it was met with a resounding NO! Followed by "something for not over $50" so I guess I'm down to a box of shells.


----------



## gotta hit

http://www.sccy.com/


----------



## DenOhio

gotta hit said:


> http://www.sccy.com/


Just visited the site tonite I'll check them out better. Thank you!!!


----------



## laynhardwood

DenOhio said:


> Yeah, I love that thing and when I showed it to the wife as to a potential Christmas gift for the ole' guy, it was met with a resounding NO! Followed by "something for not over $50" so I guess I'm down to a box of shells.


Ouch well if your looking for 9mm ammo you should be able to get around 200rds for that price maybe a little more maybe a little less.


----------



## DenOhio

laynhardwood said:


> Ouch well if your looking for 9mm ammo you should be able to get around 200rds for that price maybe a little more maybe a little less.


Okay thanks


----------



## Saugeye Tom

DEN OHIO....YOU ONLY LIVE ONCE. I know ya got a stash...so...buy the kimber...take it apart . ...put all the parts in a cardboard box...tell her....I bought some gun parts at a flea mkt..garage sale..then put it all together and say...HUH I MADE A GUN..JUST NEED A FIRING PIN and a few screws


----------



## TheShoreman

Used Glock.


----------



## one3

DenOhio said:


> I am buying a 9mm pistol for my adult son for Christmas what is an affordable gun for him? I have a Kimber and a Springfield Armory but I can't afford those for him. He will use it little so keep that in mind. It's a gift so it has to be brand new in the box! Any recommendations? Remembering I'm retired on fixed (sucks) income.


I, have a Tarus 24/7 Pro compact G1 that I like real well.


----------



## DenOhio

Saugeye Tom said:


> DEN OHIO....YOU ONLY LIVE ONCE. I know ya got a stash...so...buy the kimber...take it apart . ...put all the parts in a cardboard box...tell her....I bought some gun parts at a flea mkt..garage sale..then put it all together and say...HUH I MADE A GUN..JUST NEED A FIRING PIN and a few screws


Lol, I love the thought. I may get the Kimber for me but not at Christmas. I do love that thing more than I should. I may end up as someone suggested buying him a gift card to a gun shop. Picking a gun for even your son is a daunting task. Plus he could add some cash and get one he may really want. Short of buying used they are really pricy. Even used they are not cheap. Wifey says not a gift card, wants a gift he can open. I think buy him a box of shells and attach a gift card for the gun. I'm going today to look for one at a couple places. Wish me luck I'll need it.


----------



## DenOhio

TheShoreman said:


> Used Glock.


Actually a possible and they are still pricy


----------



## DenOhio

Well, I made a choice. I bought what was affordable for me and it was on sale for $299 at Woodburys! I bought the Smith and Wesson 9mm. Lots I've learned so thank you all. Things I don't like about it but price was king. Odd trigger weight to pull. Safety built in trigger is really odd! It would not be something I would choose for me. But if I got it for a gift and had none I'd love it. Again thank you all so much for all the help and input. I do feel for the price it's a good deal.


----------



## laynhardwood

Is it the SD 9 VE? If so the trigger is not great. The price was decent and for a first gun it will be serviceable.


----------



## DenOhio

laynhardwood said:


> Is it the SD 9 VE? If so the trigger is not great. The price was decent and for a first gun it will be serviceable.


Yes it is. I hope to get to try it out one day too.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

I would check out places like Armslist, you have handguns anywhere from cheap to high end on there, you can stumble upon some pretty good deals in there every once in a while as well.


----------



## DenOhio

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> I would check out places like Armslist, you have handguns anywhere from cheap to high end on there, you can stumble upon some pretty good deals in there every once in a while as well.


I will thanks!


----------



## Dovans

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> I would check out places like Armslist, you have handguns anywhere from cheap to high end on there, you can stumble upon some pretty good deals in there every once in a while as well.


Yes you can...


----------



## wildlife53

Fin Feather Fur has a big sale. M&P Shield in 9mm is $299.99!!!


----------



## laynhardwood

wildlife53 said:


> Fin Feather Fur has a big sale. M&P Shield in 9mm is $299.99!!!


Those won't last long


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

Not sure where your located OP but Vances here in Columbus has a big sale on Smith&Wesson this month as well, I picked up a Full size M&P for $419 a couple weeks ago.


----------

